# [UK NR] 3/3 MBLD Jude (+3.9 2x2x2 stackmat a12)



## Jude (Apr 1, 2010)

Cube: Maru
Method: CLL

1. 4.06 F2 U2 R U' F U' F R2 U2
2. 3.53 F' R' F U2 F' R2 F' U
3. 4.21 F U' R' F' R2 U F U' R'
4. 4.52 F' U F2 R' U F' U R2 U'
5. 3.33 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' F U
6. (2.30) R U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' F' U'
7. 3.18 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2
8. 3.47 R F' U' R2 F R' U' R' U
9. (6.15+) F2 R U2 F' U' R U2 F' U
11. 5.22 F' U F' R U' R U2 R' F2
11. 4.46 R F' R U2 R U R2 F R2 U'
12. 3.06 F' U2 F' R' U R2 U R' 

Could've been better but I got nervous at the end and got a counting 5.22. Without the +2 on the 4.15 it would've been 3.8 


While I'm making a thread in video gallery I might as well chuck these in aswell:

3.25 average of 5:





End of my 3/3 Multi Blind UK NR:


----------



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

<3 Jude.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice averages.
Congrats on the MultiBLD NR.


----------

